# Verwaltungprogramm bzw. HelloWorld



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

hallo.
ich muss ein verwaltungsprogramm erstellen, welches zur vereinfachung der prüfungsauswertung bei studenten dienen soll. nun hab ich mir netbeans 5.5 ide heruntergeladen und weis nicht wie ich herangehen soll an die aufgabe. ich habe mich ein wenig schlau gemacht über den aufbau eines java programms nur weis ich nicht, wie ich das umsetzen soll. 
wenn ich z. b. das kleine bsp-programm "HelloWorld" schreibe weis ich nicht wie ich es machen soll, dass mir ein fenster mit "HelloWorld" angezeigt wird.

hier ist der text den ich in netbeans geschrieben habe:



```
package helloworldneu;

 
public class HelloWorldNeu{
  

public static void main(String[] args) {
        
        System.out.println("Hello World");
    }
    
}
```

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Grundlagen Buch lesen. Was anderes hilft nicht. Wir könnten jetzt zwar anfangen dir das hier groß und breit zu erklären, aber für die Basics sind wir nicht da (würde außerdem zu lange dauern). Schau doch einfach mal in unseren FAQ Bereich und in das Bücher/Links/Tutorials Forum. Dort findest du einige Links zu guten Büchern (u. a. als Openbook kostenlos im Netz)/Tutorials.


----------



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

das buch hab ich, blos da wird davon ausgegangen, dass ich das prog zum laufen bringe... ich weis halt nicht wie ich verfahren soll. geschrieben ist es und nun?


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

compilieren (javac) und anschließend mit java ausführen. Dafür gibts in Netbeans aber bestimmt schon vorgefertigte Buttons (ich nutze Eclipse). Schau mal ob du was findest wie "compile" und anschließend "run".


----------



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

hab das das gemacht und da kommt kein fenster.
wo finde ich eclipse, vllt. geht das ja besser....


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

Ich denke mal netbeans wird auch eine eigene Konsole haben!? Die Ausgabe sollte also in der Netbeanseigenen Konsole stehen (ohne Gewähr).

www.eclipse.org


----------



## hupfdule (2. Jan 2007)

Da wird auch kein Fenster kommen. Da du Anfänger bist, vergiss die IDEs wie Netbeans und Eclipse. Schreib deinen Code in nem gescheiten Editor und kompiliere auf der Konsole und führ es dort auch aus.


----------



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

was ist ein gescheiter editor und auf welcher konsole soll ich es ausführen?
bin jetzt grad am eclipse ziehen... mal sehen


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

ein gscheider editor ist netbeans oder eclipse z. B. Die Konsole findest du unter Windows als Eingabeaufforderung und je nach Betriebssystem über Start => auführen und dann bei 9x command oder ab NT cmd.


----------



## hupfdule (2. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein gscheider editor ist netbeans oder eclipse



Wie gesagt, für Anfänger würde ich empfehlen, _keine_ IDE zu nutzen. Der Aufwand sich in eine IDE einzuarbeiten hält davon ab, sich mit der eigentlichen Sprache zu beschäftigen. 

Unter einem gescheiten Editor verstehe ich irgendeinen x-beliebigen Editor mit Syntax-Highlighting für Java. Welche es dafür unter Windows gibt, weiß ich nicht. Die Auswahl ist aber sicherlich grpoß.


----------



## The_S (2. Jan 2007)

ah, sry. Hab deinen Beitrag nicht gelesen hupfdule. In diesem Fall ist ein gescheider Editor z. B. Notepad  . Ansonsten Full Ack @ hupf


----------



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

was soll ich mit der eingabeaufforderung starten? entweder die class datei, das java doc ....
was soll ich beim javadoc generieren bei eclipse eingeben, in der zeile: Javadoc command?


----------



## hupfdule (2. Jan 2007)

KG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was soll ich mit der eingabeaufforderung starten? entweder die class datei, das java doc ....


Kompilieren:

```
javac MeineKlasse.java
```
Ausführen:

```
java MeineKlasse
```



> was soll ich beim javadoc generieren bei eclipse eingeben, in der zeile: Javadoc command?


Du brauchst für deine ersten Gehversuche wirklich keine javadoc generieren. 

Zum Thema Editor: JEdit soll was taugen. Sieht mir auf den ersten Blick zwar etwas komplex aus, aber ist immer noch ein reiner Texteditor mit etwas mehr Komfort (Syntax-Highlighting und automatische Einrückungen).
Notepad fänd ich dann doch etwas hart ;-)


----------



## KG (2. Jan 2007)

habe jetzt mit eclipse mein hello world als application gestartet. und es ging... mal sehen wies nun weiter geht. ich werd mir mal alle eure ratschläge zur brust nehmen... danke schon mal! 
wenn was ist meld ich mich wieder mfg KG


----------



## gizmo (2. Jan 2007)

Als ich angefangen habe, Java zu lernen, hat und der Lehrer für den Einstieg EditPlus vorgeschlagen und eingerichtet. Innert sehr kurzer Zeit benutzten aber alle Eclipse. Ich denke man kann durchaus gut mit Eclipse anfangen.


----------



## EOB (3. Jan 2007)

hi, also ein fenster mit hello world wird da nicht aufgehen. das einzigste, was passiert ist, dass in der netbeans konsole (am unteren rand) hello world angezeigt wird. wenn du fenster willst, solltest du dir die netbeans platform, swing und/oder awt ansehen.

gruesse


----------



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

ich habe ein neues problem.
und zwar hab ich zum erlernen jetzt BlueJ genutzt. wie kann ich damit ein auf allen pc's (auch ohne BlueJ) startbares programm erstellen. als grundlage möchte ich das personen programm aus examples nutzen...
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
mfg


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

Schau doch mal in die FAQ

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

danke  :wink:


----------



## KG (4. Jan 2007)

wenn ich eine .jar datei erstelle mit bluej, und diese dann starten will kommt: "fatal exception occurend. program will exit!" was mach ich falsch?


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

kA ... keine Main-Klasse im Manifest angegeben, Class-Path falsch gesetzt, Libs nicht (richtig) eingebunden, ...

Starte dein jar doch mal über die Konsole und poste die genaue Fehlermeldung.


----------



## KG (5. Jan 2007)

hab in der eingabeaufforderung eingegeben: 
java -jar Hello und es kam: 
Unable to access jarfile Hello
zu der jar datei hello wurde aber kein manifest erstellt von bluej
komische sache
danke schonmal


----------



## hupfdule (5. Jan 2007)

Wenn du ein jar startest, musst du die Dateiendung mit angeben.
Das Manifest befindest sich _im_ jar.


----------



## KG (5. Jan 2007)

jetzt gings und es kam das 'hello world' in der eingabeaufforderung... danke
mfg
wenn wieder was is, meld ich mich


----------



## KG (8. Jan 2007)

hallo.
habe dieses prog als beispielprogramm bekommen um die ganze sache besser zu verstehen. blos geht das nicht so wie ich will. es zeig mir beim starten der jar datei nur die zeile: 
"Falsche Anzehl von Parametern"
ich will aber auch was eingeben können.
kann mir jemand helfen?
hier der quelltext zum prog:

```
public class CmdLineTest
{
    //2 Konstanten als Login anlegen
    final static private String LOGIN_NAME="egon";
    final static private String LOGIN_PASSWORD="olsen";    
    
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        boolean loginOk=false;
        
        if(args.length!=2) System.out.println("Falsche Anzahl von Parametern!");
        else
        {
            System.out.println("Name: " + args[0] + " Password: " + args[1]);
            
            //Prüfung
            if(LOGIN_NAME.equals(args[0]) && LOGIN_PASSWORD.equals(args[1]))
            {
                   loginOk=true;
            }
        }
        
        if(loginOk==true)
        {
            System.out.println("Jetzt wird gearbeitet!");
        }
        
    }
     
}
```
danke und mfg


----------



## hupfdule (9. Jan 2007)

Du solltest dich mal ein bisschen mit Java beschäftigen.....
Wo die Fehlermeldung ausgegeben wird, hast du sicherlich gefunden. Auch die Bedingung, wann diese Fehlermeldung kommst, sollte dir nicht entgangen sein.
Deswegen vermute ich, dass dir nur die Info fehlt, dass Kommandozeilenargumente im Parameter der main(String[]) Methode landen.
Jetzt etwas klarer?


----------

